# New nano cube 20l...'bucetree'



## CooKieS (17 Feb 2016)

New tank, new hardscape...first shot;



This will be semi low tech; liquid CO2, ada soil, ferts, mid lightning, any advices for plants are welcome! 

Here's my first list:

Bucephalandra,
Crypto.parva
Anubia mini
Mosses (fissidens, weeping)

Thanks!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Feb 2016)

Hi CooKies, Like the HardScape  Nice plant list too. Some Java fern at the top would give the Anubia Mini underneath a bit of shade and help against algae on the leaves.


----------



## Julian (17 Feb 2016)

Looks good, very natural and suits the shape of the tank.


----------



## CooKieS (17 Feb 2016)

Thank you, I'll add java fern


----------



## CooKieS (18 Feb 2016)

Hi, 

Hardscape update and details:



Plants list update :

-microsorum pteropus "Short Narrow Leaf"
-bucephalandra Mini kir royale + mini velvet green + Brownie blue
-java spring moss (mini weeping)
-fissidens fox
-cryptocoryne parva
-Limnobium laevigatum

Regards,
Thierry


----------



## woodster (19 Feb 2016)

Looking good


----------



## dw1305 (19 Feb 2016)

Hi all,





CooKieS said:


> _Microsorum pteropus_ "Short Narrow Leaf"
> -_Bucephalandra_ Mini kir royale + mini velvet green + Brownie blue
> -java spring moss (mini weeping)
> -fissidens fox
> ...


I think that is a good plant list.

I really like the way you've arranged  the wood and rocks, it looks like the roots of a <"Strangler fig">.






cheers Darrel


----------



## CooKieS (19 Feb 2016)

Thanks!

Inspirationnal picture too...

Still some hardscape work to do and then I'll add some Ada la plata sand and aqua Gravel.

New plant addition:

Mini pellia. 

Cheers,
Thierry


----------



## CooKieS (20 Feb 2016)

Seiryu stone facehugger!


----------



## Mark-jan (20 Feb 2016)

Very nice scape! Curious to see it planted!


----------



## castle (20 Feb 2016)

All i see is a facehugger also


----------



## CooKieS (26 Feb 2016)

Hi,

Small update with ada Gravel and La plata sand added;




Love Ada stuff!


----------



## darren636 (26 Feb 2016)

On ukaps no-one can hear you scream.

Do not do that again.


----------



## Aqua360 (26 Feb 2016)

CooKieS said:


> New tank, new hardscape...first shot;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks awesome, I'll be watching this one; as I've considered similar small set-ups with liquid carbon, be good to see if it can be pulled off 

If it's not too intrusive a question, can i please ask what sort of price the set-up came to? Only that I have seen the Flexi M recently advertised at £99, and would be looking to compare


----------



## CooKieS (26 Feb 2016)

Thanks.

About pricing, dennerle sells these kit options:
-Nano cube betta 20l (non led lightning 11w+inter corner filter+tank+tank top):69€ on amazon (best choice to me)

-Nano cube complete plus (same as betta but with complete dennerle soil and shrimp food): 99€ amazon.

-Nano cube led (same as complete but with dennerle led 5.0): 143€ amazon.

That´s it, in my opinion dennerle is expensive, tank is ok (far from an optiwhite in terms of finition but the front rounded corners are cool), internal filter is silent but that´s it.

I bought this kit (nano cube 20l+chihiros aquasky led) 40€ from a friend, that was si cheap I Couldn't resist. I also added an 10€ external mini filter.


----------



## Aqua360 (26 Feb 2016)

CooKieS said:


> Thanks.
> 
> About pricing, dennerle sells these kit options:
> -Nano cube betta 20l (non led lightning 11w+inter corner filter+tank+tank top):69€ on amazon (best choice to me)
> ...



that's cool


----------



## BexHaystack (2 Mar 2016)

Looking very promising! Cant' wait to see the plants in there


----------



## rebel (2 Mar 2016)

Very nice. Love the hardscape!

Idea:   Someone should do a kickstarter for a mini canister (mini lily pipes) filter with built-in CO2 reactor and heater for nano applications.


----------



## joel17994 (3 Mar 2016)

Nice tank you have there how do you keep the ADA soil from mixing with your la plata sand? Mine eventually mixes no matter how well separated (using rocks) the two substrates are.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (3 Mar 2016)

Thanks guys,

Good idea the all inclusive nano-filter...dennerle is making one with integrated lily pipes but heater and CO2 are still missing: http://www.aqua-studio.de/wp-content/uploads/K640_IMG_3114.jpg

This is the first time I've used la plata sand so I used small rocks and ADA Gravel to separate it from the soil. Hope it works!


----------



## BexHaystack (9 Mar 2016)

Looking forward to seeing this progress and especially all the lovely Buces. Interested in your semi low tech approach, are you planning on using ferts with this setup?


----------



## CooKieS (10 Mar 2016)

Hi, I think I'll dose brighty K+easy carbo daily from the beginning. Then, on month 2 or 3, I'll start dosing macro+micro once a week.

I will start this setup end of this month.

Best regards


----------



## BexHaystack (10 Mar 2016)

Brilliant, looking forward to watching this setup come together. Thanks for the info


----------



## CooKieS (26 Mar 2016)

Hi there!

Finally planted this bad boy today 

Plants (anubia mini, hydrocotyle and C.parvula aren't on this picture):



Planted:



And finally:




Hope you like it!

Regards,
Thierry


----------



## tim (26 Mar 2016)

Looks great planted up


----------



## BexHaystack (27 Mar 2016)

Looking great!


----------



## CooKieS (28 Mar 2016)

Thanks guys, I'll add some more riccardia this week.


----------



## CooKieS (29 Mar 2016)

Added some anubia petite and limnobium to avoid algae breakout today;


----------



## CooKieS (1 Apr 2016)

Hi!

Replaced the anubias petite by 3 beautiful buce melawi (with flowers!) 

Others added plants:

*-Lilaeopsis Mauritiana*
_*-Rhizophora mangle*_
*-Flame Moss*




Best Regards,
Thierry


----------



## CooKieS (8 Apr 2016)

2 weeks update, everything is going great, that´s an slow grower but no algae yet.


----------



## tim (9 Apr 2016)

Looking really nice mate.


----------



## BexHaystack (11 Apr 2016)

Lovely!


----------



## CooKieS (12 Apr 2016)

Thanks guys! 

New office corner after 2 hours...I love these cube shaped tank!


----------



## dw1305 (13 Apr 2016)

Hi all,





CooKieS said:


> New office corner after 2 hours...I love these cube shaped tank!


It looks great, is it a Mangrove in the HOB (in between the _Dracaena_ and the _Anthurium_)? 

cheers Darrel


----------



## CooKieS (13 Apr 2016)

Thanks! That´s it (rhizophora mangle)! 

I'm still looking for some ferns to put in the hob filter, any ideas?


----------



## dw1305 (13 Apr 2016)

Hi all, 


CooKieS said:


> I'm still looking for some ferns to put in the hob filter, any ideas?


Paulo (LondonDragon), has a _Microsorum punctatum_ <"he bought from IKEA">.

 
 and a few people have been <"successful with _Adiantum_ spp.">



 

and _Bolbitis heteroclita_ is another option.



 

cheers Darrel


----------



## CooKieS (14 Apr 2016)

Exactly what I was looking for...thanks a lot!


----------



## CooKieS (17 Apr 2016)

3 weeks update, everything is going on great...I'm really happy with this 'semi low-tech' setup for now;



Tomorrow I'll add some shrimps!


----------



## CooKieS (18 Apr 2016)

Here we go:



-Sakura & red fire shrimps
-Clithon zebra
-Snails


----------



## CooKieS (26 Apr 2016)

1 month update! Fissidens fox is finally growing. 



This week I'll add some boraras.

Cheers,
Thierry


----------



## CooKieS (30 Apr 2016)

Added 6 bad boys (boraras urophtalmoides) this week, they seem fine but they are picky eaters for the moment...to be continued.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 May 2016)

Hi CooKieS, Wonderful Scape love the planting


----------



## Aqua360 (3 May 2016)

Looks superb, I'd be happy if I could get my 20l to look half as good as yours


----------



## FreeFall (3 May 2016)

hmmm this is giving me some good ideas ^^ was planning a small external for a 30cm cube but i might just use a hob now for it I like the idea of the plant in it


----------



## CooKieS (9 May 2016)

Hi guys,

5weeks update; everything is still going great but sloooow!

-Hc cuba is starting to grow
-Fissidens is an slooooow grower but it grows without CO2
-Crypto parva is melting (again)
-Little bit of green algae on the stones but I like the natural look it gives to this setup, so I'm gonna leave them. 
-the picky boraras are finally beginning to eat the micro jbl food.

That´s it! 

Very bad quality phone pic:


Best,
Thierry


----------



## BexHaystack (9 May 2016)

Looks great! Well done on keeping that M. Cuba going  my Micranthemum is a yellow mess right now...


----------



## CooKieS (9 May 2016)

Thanks! My hc cuba comes from my old fluval edge, so it was already ready to grow with no transition/melting period.


----------



## BBogdan (10 May 2016)

Lovely tank!


----------



## CooKieS (12 May 2016)

Thanks! 

Added -hygrophila pinnatifida and spiky moss this week.

Hope to get sakura shrimplets soon too, one of my female sakura red cherry got eggs!


----------



## CooKieS (19 May 2016)

Hi there,

Sad news: I lost 2 sakura shrimps, I don't know why...maybe some parasites. 

Little bit of hair algae on the fissidens fox moss but I'll add shrimps to help.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (19 May 2016)

Hi CooKieS, Sorry to hear about the shrimp  Shrimp will not eat hair algae you have to take it out by hand with a cotton bud or a tooth brush plus suck out as much as you can when doing water changes


----------



## CooKieS (24 May 2016)

Hi,

I finally got an decent camera...the scape is now 2 months old! 





Best,
Thierry


----------



## Nelson (24 May 2016)

Love it. Coming along nicely.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (24 May 2016)

Cool!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (24 May 2016)

Hi CooKies, Nice photos enjoy your new camera   Scape is looking really fab


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (24 May 2016)

Perfect balance of hardscape in such a tank (imo for such tall tanks only triangle works good), and so far your plants under control. In next few months you'll need to carefully watch your plants and try to not allow them creepy steal your hardscape.


----------



## CooKieS (25 May 2016)

Thank you guys! 

Unfortunately, the camera is not mine...but maybe I'll get one for my birthday this summer.

I'm having much fun with this tank, since it is a non CO2 setup, plants are slow grower and easier to control...but as Alexander says, I'll be careful and I'll trim the plants when it's necessary.


----------



## CooKieS (28 May 2016)

Have a nice weekend!


----------



## robertshrimp (28 May 2016)

That aquascape is next level. You should send some pics to a contest. It is that good. Congratz!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bloskas (30 May 2016)

love it!


----------



## CooKieS (30 May 2016)

robertshrimp said:


> That aquascape is next level. You should send some pics to a contest. It is that good. Congratz!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



I will! Thank you.


----------



## rebel (31 May 2016)

Loving it ! This is epic for 20L. You should submit for AGA nano category this year.

Really liking those roots. Hopefully you can preserve the hardscape and let the plants grow around it.


----------



## CooKieS (1 Jun 2016)

rebel said:


> Loving it ! This is epic for 20L. You should submit for AGA nano category this year.
> 
> Really liking those roots. Hopefully you can preserve the hardscape and let the plants grow around it.



Thank you very much sir! 

Thanks for the AGA advice too, do you know when the 2016 edition will open?


----------



## CooKieS (13 Jun 2016)

Hi there!


----------



## CooKieS (27 Jun 2016)

Hi, everything is still doing fine, some algae but nothing too dramatic;


----------



## CooKieS (8 Jul 2016)

Hi there,

New led lightning: dennerle power led 5.0...lower power than the chihiros but seems to fit better for this low tech tank and easy access for maintenance.


----------



## bloskas (8 Jul 2016)

Thierry great scape! Loving it !


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (8 Jul 2016)

Nice green corner!


----------



## Daveslaney (10 Jul 2016)

fantastic


----------



## GHNelson (10 Jul 2016)

Very nice
Love the light....stunning scape!


----------



## CooKieS (12 Jul 2016)

Thanks guys! 

I've added 3 amano shrimps to help reducing hair algae on fissidens...we'll see if it works.

Some pics with low light;


----------



## BBogdan (13 Jul 2016)

Very good looking tank !


----------



## Joe Turner (13 Jul 2016)

The second pic is an absolute stonker, love the sense of scale.. 

Keep it up, and keep the pics coming


----------



## CooKieS (22 Jul 2016)

Hi, I tried H2O2 to treat hair algae on my fissidens and it burned 50% of my plants...

It's slowly recovering, I hope so...in the mean time I ordered this;



Anubia Nana 'Pangolino' by Dennerle, ready for bath! 

Cheers,
Thierry


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (22 Jul 2016)

This pangolino is really hit!


----------



## EdwinK (22 Jul 2016)

But extremely slow grower.


----------



## CooKieS (15 Aug 2016)

Hi there,after a small H202 treatment to help against some hair algae on my fissidens fox moss, I loose a lot of plants (50% of my mini java ferns, 80% of my anubia petite replaced by pangolino, all my spiky moss and 50% of my HC CUBA...fissidens turned brown too).

The tank is slowly recovering, no algae since the H202 and the introduction of some male Japonica shrimps. It has become as low maintenance as it gets;

-No WC just water compensation.
-Brighty K+Tropica premium 1x/week
-6h30 light/day

If my high tech could be that simple to maintain...



That's all, sorry for the bad quality pic, I'll make some better one in the next weeks! 

Regards,
Thierry


----------



## CooKieS (4 Sep 2016)

Lazy sunday update...


----------



## SeanOB (5 Sep 2016)

I didn't expect the mangrove in the filter, clever idea!


----------



## Hanna (6 Sep 2016)

I'm completely in love with this nano; the hardscape is great all on its own and the plants just add to it, so good!


----------



## BexHaystack (6 Sep 2016)

Wow Thierry, this tank is looking amazing, you have made something really special!
Can I ask you some questions?
- How did you build the hardscape up? Did you just stack the stones on top of each other or did you have to glue them? Same with the wood?
- And how did you get the moss to grow on the rocks?


Sorry to hear about the hydrogen peroxide accident, the tank still looks great 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (6 Sep 2016)

Thanks, I'm very sorry for the latest pics quality...next week I'll setup the tank for EAPLC contest, and post much better pics (I hope so!) 

Stones are just stacked up, but the wood is glued to the rocks, my best friend for this hardscape was this;



Mosses are glued too, a very little quantity is enough, then the moss attaches naturally to the hardscape (fissidens, and mini weeping)


----------



## Manisha (6 Sep 2016)

This scape has developed beautifully over the last few months, you can barely see the face hugger now...☺ Very cute little rasboras too!


----------



## DannyH (6 Sep 2016)

Great little scape! keep the updates coming!


----------



## CooKieS (12 Sep 2016)

thanks!

still no maintenance, excuse me for the dirty glass:

Ember tetra and otos are from my iwagumi, they won't stay long in that small cube


----------



## dw1305 (13 Sep 2016)

Hi all,





CooKieS said:


> still no maintenance, excuse me for the dirty glass:


You could remove the senescent leaves form the Java fern, I think that once they are in that condition they won't produce anymore plantlets. They won't compromise water quality if you want to leave them.

cheers Darrel


----------



## CooKieS (14 Sep 2016)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Sep 2016)

Hi CooKieS, Stunning Nano wonderful colours to the betta


----------



## CooKieS (20 Sep 2016)

Thanks my friend!

I really like this bad boy, should get one sooner!

Sigma 30mm f2.8 DN test:


----------



## CooKieS (21 Sep 2016)

Hi there, added some microsorum short narrow leaf and made some photo test before EAPLC contest. 



Next week is final shot!

Best regards,
Thierry


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (21 Sep 2016)

Cool, good luck with contest! Make sure you convert your contest photo to 150 dpi. EAPLC guys changed application procedure, I've failed to apply so far.


----------



## Manisha (22 Sep 2016)

Good luck - it looks really well


----------



## Greenfinger2 (24 Sep 2016)

Hi CooKieS, Good luck in the contest mate


----------



## CooKieS (28 Sep 2016)

Thanks all! 

EAPLC done!

Preview pic



Cheers!


----------



## BexHaystack (28 Sep 2016)

Good luck!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreiD (29 Sep 2016)

Very nice , try replacing the microsorum with microsorum trident , looks better in nano tanks


----------



## Aqua360 (4 Oct 2016)

CooKieS said:


> Thanks my friend!
> 
> I really like this bad boy, should get one sooner!
> 
> Sigma 30mm f2.8 DN test:



nice betta, I had one similar; I've had not so positive experiences with the dragonscale types; it's possible they are genetically weaker from inbreeding, or not, but hope your guy is healthy!


----------



## CooKieS (6 Oct 2016)

Sorry for your lost...
Mine is super happy and healthy for the moment, cheers


----------



## CooKieS (6 Oct 2016)




----------



## alto (6 Oct 2016)

Gorgeous Betta (said this a while back but now I see it never actually posted  )
I really like the degree of combtail on this boy, & he's got very nice color 

Dragonscales can be great, they were developed through wild crosses so are actually hardier than some lines, just need to be cautious with the extreme lines (over time scales can cover eyes, also impact breathing)


----------



## Manisha (9 Oct 2016)

Youbcould ask to showcase in here... http://doctorwhofanon.wikia.com/wiki/File:Alien_Coffee_Shop.jpg  ☺


----------



## CooKieS (31 Oct 2016)

Eaplc pic:



Will update some more recent pics soon, microsorum mini looks better now


----------



## Aqua360 (1 Nov 2016)

CooKieS said:


> Eaplc pic:
> 
> 
> 
> Will update some more recent pics soon, microsorum mini looks better now



beautiful pic 

I'm guessing the betta did in all the shrimp lol


----------



## CooKieS (1 Nov 2016)

No, all the shrimps dies without any reason in that tank so I bought the betta and he is fine....the ember tetras will leave once my 60F will be ready for livestock


----------



## CooKieS (20 Nov 2016)

That's an happy betta!


----------



## CooKieS (29 Nov 2016)

Hi, unfortunately lost my betta last week, he was very happy and suddenly dies the next day, I love to think he was just getting old and at least didn't end his days in the glass from the shop I bought it. 

Anyway, todays pic after small WC and glass cleaning. Thinking of adding some boraras since the betta isn't here anymore. 








Cheers


----------



## Greenfinger2 (29 Nov 2016)

Hi CooKieS, Love this Scape  Sorry to hear about the betta though


----------



## bloskas (29 Nov 2016)

i love how you let the front without any carpet. i have this bad habit, i want to plant every inch!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (29 Nov 2016)

bloskas said:


> i love how you let the front without any carpet. i have this bad habit, i want to plant every inch!



Hi, Sorry to butt in. Less is more sometimes


----------



## Aqua360 (29 Nov 2016)

CooKieS said:


> Hi, unfortunately lost my betta last week, he was very happy and suddenly dies the next day, I love to think he was just getting old and at least didn't end his days in the glass from the shop I bought it.
> 
> Anyway, todays pic after small WC and glass cleaning. Thinking of adding some boraras since the betta isn't here anymore.
> 
> ...



I wouldnt worry too much, exact same thing happened to my dragonscale Betta; I think I mentioned it earlier in this thread


----------



## GotCrabs (30 Nov 2016)

Great job, looks awesome, done well.


----------



## CooKieS (30 Nov 2016)

bloskas said:


> i love how you let the front without any carpet. i have this bad habit, i want to plant every inch!



Thanks, that's my low tech/care tank so sorry for the Messy sand...I'm seriously thinking of rescaping it next month, really love how yours turned out.


----------



## BexHaystack (30 Nov 2016)

CooKieS said:


> ...I'm seriously thinking of rescaping it next month



Nooooooo 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (30 Nov 2016)

Been lurking for a while and found this wow what a stunning scape  great job

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (1 Jan 2017)

Still running in 2017...happy new year!


----------



## CooKieS (1 Feb 2017)

Hi,

Last pic of this tank, I've just sold the whole setup to an happy kid


----------



## BexHaystack (1 Feb 2017)

Bye bye awesome tank...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------

